# Met another beautiful rescue GSD



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

At the vet today. Lovely female, looked to be from working lines. The owner got her from Noble Shepherd Rescue and seemed to be one of those people who should ALWAYS have animals around them. She and her husband were there with this dog and a lab who was great with other dogs and helped this poor frightened dog adjust to her new home. She told me this sweet girl was full of fear, mostly of other dogs but also people, when she got her but with some love, training and proper handling she now is neither afraid of people or other dogs. While Lucy was in getting her Rabies shot I got to spend some attention on this dog and I fell in love with her.
My next dog WILL be a rescue.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh that is just WONDERFUL!!! I love when our babies become good ambassadors!!! 

By chance did you catch her or the dog's name..so I know who to thank for spreading the word?


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Rescues and rescuers ROCK!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm telling Rafe you were cheating on him!







Just kidding. That's awesome (and has to be so cool for Sinclair). You just let us know when you decide you're ready for your next pup and we'll all be fighting over you!


----------

